# Overclocking CPU on P5B



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

I want to OC my cpu and my cpu only. By default I think if I increase the FSB it will overclock my ram as well which I want to avoid. And I am not certain about how to "unlink" dram from cpu. I want to unlink so that I can overclock my cpu without stressing the memory. 

Anyone knows how to unlink these in Asus p5b bios? My system specs are on profile.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

When you overclock (FSB) your ram frequency will go down or up if your lucky you will be able to have it the same it all depends on how much you push the FSB.

When I was running at 4GHz my ram was at 1064 (should be 1066) and now I am running at 3.91 my RAM is at 1040. I am not sure if there is a way to get around this.

Aslong as you dont go below a frequency your mothboard requires or you don't go above what your ram is then you should be ok.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Look: http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=41

Don't see an option to unlink, but you can play with it. Hope this helps!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

do you have the latest bios for your board installed ?


I have overclocked several asus P5N32-Sli boards and they had a setting in the bios at the fsb which allowed you to choose linked or un-linked


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Everything you need to know about OC'oing the P5B.
http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=41


----------

